# Chainsaw protective pants for lefty



## l4ff (Nov 1, 2014)

Hy guys! I just saw that i have a problem using my chainsaw (left handed). The problem is when i end cut ( doing 4 feet softwood) in the rest position, that bar and chain is awful close to my right thigh and when i end a cut the blade sometimes still run... The problem is my chainsaw pants are not protect me above the waist where the pockets are... I have hit my pants yesterday on this unprotected zone and was lucky the chainsaw doesnt run fast when it did... it has pass through the 2 layers of the pants and the first layer of the pocket... I think i was lucky doenst get hurt... This never happen with my old chainsaw but with my new dolmar 5105 i think the setup of the handle is different than my stihl 026 wich i never hit my tigh with in a lot of years uses... By the way i really like the dolmar 5105 a very torky saw and also great sounding  . So now looking for solution to replace my pants with some with protective pad as high as possible. Also want to know if you lefty guys have any other tricks or something can be added to the saw to avoid getting hurt by this really close blade when on rest after a cut? Thx a lot guys very nice forum!


----------



## Marshy (Nov 1, 2014)

Apply the brake after each cut is one solution. A non moving chain won't cut you.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 1, 2014)

If your technique allows you to hit your pants, even once, you need to change your technique. Do you run your saw with your left hand on the trigger? If so, some training might be in order to switch it around. I've run saws left handed while falling, but never bucking.


----------



## l4ff (Nov 1, 2014)

Not really a solution when limbing and cutting softwood witch are not 100% fallen


----------



## l4ff (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes left hand on the trigger, always.... i have tried right hand on the trigger but really not comfortable with that and it is more dangerous than actually doing it with left hand


----------



## Marshy (Nov 1, 2014)

l4ff said:


> Not really a solution when limbing and cutting softwood witch are not 100% fallen


How do you limb and cut wood not 100% fallen? I'm not sure what you are describing. What do you mean "end cut in the rest position"?

In my book it's either fallen or not. Blowdowns are the only thing that might be on the ground but not considered fallen. In that case my first cut is always to remove the stump, not to limb it connected...

Regardless, I agree with AKDoug. If your resting your chain on your body anytime you are really putting yourself at risk. Applying the brake any time your not in the cut is one way to protect yourself. Sounds like you need to reevaluate your body positioning.


----------



## Samlock (Nov 1, 2014)

Honestly, I really can't get a picture, just what you're doing out there, l4ff. Beyond my limited comprehension. Well, I'm not a lefty either.

Could you please insert a cutting vid of you on here? I mean, you got me curious. I suppose I'm not the only one.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 1, 2014)

Had some chaps many years ago where as the kevlar bit went from waist to ankle, so rather then the pants perhaps chaps would be better?

Otherwise figure out how to run the damn thing right handed, or stop setting it on your leg. 

I get that wrong/left handed folks have trouble using right handed tools, but this is a situation where your going to have to figure it out.

I can run mine right or wrong handed, wrong handed is odd but doable, its not however very safe.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 1, 2014)

Several problems with running left-hand on the trigger. One being the position of the saw if it kicks back.

Some guys on this site will be shocked to hear me say this, but chaps should be your _last_ line of defense, not something you rely on to cover problems with your methods or technique.

Those points aside, you can try to find 'skidder chaps'*, which are designed more like overalls, and may have protective material that goes higher. You can also purchase jackets* with protective material, which hopefully, will overlap your chaps.

Philbert

_EDIT* check to see what the protective material covers in any garment - it often covers only a portion of garment._


----------



## treesmith (Nov 1, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Several problems with running left-hand on the trigger. One being the position of the saw if it kicks back.
> 
> Some guys on this site will be shocked to hear me say this, but chaps should be your _last_ line of defense, not something you rely on to cover problems with your methods or technique.
> 
> ...


----------



## l4ff (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok, just take your saw with your right hand with left hand on the trigger... you will see as soon a you finished to clearing little trees your saw will go to your right side...i think this is the problem because the blade come really close to my leg, if you using the saw with right hand on the throttle,left hand on handle, your saw will go left side and you will be protected by the powerhead due to the distance from the blade... ive tested right hand throttle again today during 4 hour clearing and really not comfortable to go that way... How are you lefty operate your saw?


----------



## chucker (Nov 1, 2014)

l4ff said:


> Ok, just take your saw with your right hand with left hand on the trigger... you will see as soon a you finished to clearing little trees your saw will go to your right side...i think this is the problem because " (the blade come really close to my leg, if you using the saw with right hand on the throttle,left hand on handle, your saw will go left side and you will be protected by the powerhead due to the distance from the blade)" ... ive tested right hand throttle again today during 4 hour clearing and really not comfortable to go that way... How are you lefty operate your saw?


 " (the blade come really close to my leg, if you using the saw with right hand on the throttle,left hand on handle, your saw will go left side and you will be protected by the powerhead due to the distance from the blade)"
?? now that is an eye opening statement! I just wonder how many of us have really ever given it a second thought as to the close calles we have had ? power head vrs. chain guard on the leg with out a ? even the most experienced saw handler, can learn something new!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 1, 2014)

i'v seen leftys get cut bad, its no joke and saws are defenetly made for us rightys. i have no advice for you other than try it right handed.


----------



## M.R. (Nov 1, 2014)

"Don't cut faster than you can think....some old logger"
Gologit
.Know learn & be aware of this at All times.
.
You might be shutting the 'Grey Matter' down a bit before the saw or pushing against fatigue. 
Granted being a south paw is an handicap
and going to have to develop. .. rethink / relearn habits /
Practice's


----------



## l4ff (Nov 1, 2014)

chucker said:


> " (the blade come really close to my leg, if you using the saw with right hand on the throttle,left hand on handle, your saw will go left side and you will be protected by the powerhead due to the distance from the blade)"
> ?? now that is an eye opening statement! I just wonder how many of us have really ever given it a second thought as to the close calles we have had ? power head vrs. chain guard on the leg with out a ? even the most experienced saw handler, can learn something new!


What an idiot??? Try to write letter with your left hand when your right handed,,,, stupid comment


----------



## l4ff (Nov 1, 2014)

Thx for all the comments by the way and still looking for imputs against chainsaw trousers


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 1, 2014)

l4ff said:


> What an idiot??? Try to write letter with your left hand when your right handed,,,, stupid comment



I think we will probably read about you bleeding out.


----------



## l4ff (Nov 2, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I think we will probably read about you bleeding out.


???Just looking for some advices Randy Nuts


----------



## slowp (Nov 2, 2014)

I think you need to slow down your cutting and pay attention to where the saw "blade" is.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 2, 2014)

l4ff said:


> ???Just looking for some advices Randy Nuts



LMAO!!! take up knitting or adapt. I was born lefthanded, using a chainsaw the "right" wasn't that tough.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 2, 2014)

opcorn: Hehe


----------



## spindrift7mm (Nov 2, 2014)

As a lefty myself I've learned to do many things righthanded and unless you've led a sheltered life you have too. In this modern day and age Leftys have many things equal now as fishing reels, bolt action rifles and even golf clubs, but chainsaws are righthanded as are things like drill presses and skill saws. The main difference being chainsaws can not be safely used other wise, so heed the advice given. Righthanded only. The option is likely wheelchair or bleed-out. Good Luck Lefty Ken


----------



## l4ff (Nov 2, 2014)

As i saw here, there's no other way than use my saw right handed ... i think all of your opinions help me on that and i think this will be very difficult thing to d as i operate my saws since 10 years left handed but this is necessary i think. Left hand throttle being so dangerous since i replaced my saw maybe due to the handle position ...


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 2, 2014)

I know several lefties that run saws right handed. In fact, they also run worm-drive Skil saws right handed out of necessity.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 2, 2014)

get an old gear-drive McCulloch, the starter is on the right, the bar is almost dead center of the powerhead, or find a Cox Beaver.


----------



## M.R. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hang in there!
They claim around 3 weeks to
Change habits like smoking. Eating. Etc.
Or hook on to a cargo trailer & take it
Over to the Firewood forum. lol


----------



## l4ff (Nov 2, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!! take up knitting or adapt. I was born lefthanded, using a chainsaw the "right" wasn't that tough.


Yeah you got something different, sorry Big Randy Nuts, I'm not as powerfull as you


----------



## l4ff (Nov 2, 2014)

spindrift7mm said:


> As a lefty myself I've learned to do many things righthanded and unless you've led a sheltered life you have too. In this modern day and age Leftys have many things equal now as fishing reels, bolt action rifles and even golf clubs, but chainsaws are righthanded as are things like drill presses and skill saws. The main difference being chainsaws can not be safely used other wise, so heed the advice given. Righthanded only. The option is likely wheelchair or bleed-out. Good Luck Lefty Ken


+1 , well said everything is fine but chainsaw is hard to shift


----------



## spindrift7mm (Nov 2, 2014)

l4ff said:


> +1 , well said everything is fine but chainsaw is hard to shift


Think a saw is hard to shift try a B model Mack with a 5x4 trans lefthanded ! Whew.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 2, 2014)

Chainsaws are designed to be used right handed, a wrap handle is ok in some situations but what you're doing is extremely dangerous. You now know it's a problem so change it.

It's a chainsaw, it's capable of cutting you in half before you can react, please show it some respect


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 2, 2014)

Huh, randy's wrong handed... explains everything...


----------



## slowp (Nov 2, 2014)

I learned me to run a mouse left handed. opcorn:


----------



## dancan (Nov 2, 2014)

Keep the "blade" away from your legs , set the brake if you must set the saw on your lap or just get one of these .







Polly work upside down for the left handed folk and your trousers should be safe .


----------



## Tbartruff (Nov 2, 2014)

I am left handed and decided when I started cutting wood to learn to cut it right handed. It was not worth the chance of being in the danger zone. It only took me a couple times of cutting and it felt pretty natural. I did go extra easy during that time just to make sure. I have been cutting right handed for years now and am glad I took the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 2, 2014)

dancan said:


> Keep the "blade" away from your legs , set the brake if you must set the saw on your lap or just get one of these .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would absolutely love one of those, but she looks way too expensive for me.

Seriously tho, it is difficult to keep u'r face and neck out of the path of a potential kickback when bucking left handed. RandyMac aside, many of the respondents are very experienced.


----------



## bnmc98 (Nov 2, 2014)

I hear you saying that the saw you got is making the problem. If you really have been cutting left handed since age 10 and have just now decided its a problem with this saw and hasn't been before... then..
I would not hesitate to get a different saw. You can't work when you are dead, so it would make sense in my book.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 2, 2014)

Reminds me of a Democrat, wants the World to conform and provide solutions, for a problem that is easily solved, then has a fit when answers don't match their mindset.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 2, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> Reminds me of a Democrat . . .



Was this moved to the political forum? Or do we start making comments about political parties who think we still live in 1950?

Philbert


----------



## slowp (Nov 2, 2014)

Watch out, Olymon will be here soon, and, I love him dearly!


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 2, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Was this moved to the political forum? Or do we start making comments about political parties who think we still live in 1950?
> 
> Philbert


get stuffed


----------



## M.R. (Nov 2, 2014)

Well I got a different stuffed on
Back strap & eggs &
Huckleberry Pancakes.
Life is Good!


----------



## l4ff (Nov 2, 2014)

Randy nuts plz get out of this thread... no one want to hear about what you think.... you're a little nuts but huh, you're the king! No one want to ear your s*hit. I actually learn a lot of good information in this thread regarding lef handed chainsaw uses and i also apreciate the comments of the lefty users.... as mentionned before, i think the only way to get my problem fixed is to use my saw with right hand on the trigger... Never had any problem with my 026 but now, i do.


----------



## l4ff (Nov 2, 2014)

bnmc98 said:


> I hear you saying that the saw you got is making the problem. If you really have been cutting left handed since age 10 and have just now decided its a problem with this saw and hasn't been before... then..
> I would not hesitate to get a different saw. You can't work when you are dead, so it would make sense in my book.



Since ten years... not age 10. i never hit my pants before but this situation made me thing i have a problem because i do understand the blade is really close to my thin when i end a cut so theres something to do to resolve my problem...So bad nobody told me to operate my chainsaw right handed before


----------



## spindrift7mm (Nov 2, 2014)

l4ff said:


> Randy nuts plz get out of this thread... no one want to hear about what you think.... you're a little nuts but huh, you're the king! No one want to ear your s*hit. I actually learn a lot of good information in this thread regarding lef handed chainsaw uses and i also apreciate the comments of the lefty users.... as mentionned before, i think the only way to get my problem fixed is to use my saw with right hand on the trigger... Never had any problem with my 026 but now, i do.


l4ff, as hard as it is at times weed thu Randy's comments and heed the message. He's seen and done more in the the BIG timber than most of us can dream of. He's just grumpy at times. Ken


----------



## rwoods (Nov 2, 2014)

l4ff, don't miss the point that running a saw left handed puts more at risk than just your leg. Think about the posts and lay off the insults. You completely missed the point of Chucker's comment. And if you really want to learn something then don't be so quick to dismiss RandyMac's comments just because you don't like him or what he says. 

You would think that there are enough left-handed folks that at least one manufacturer would produce a LH model. They might just be afraid that a right-hander will pick one up, get hurt and sue - as my left-handed daughter likes to tell me - left-handed folks on average are smarter than right-handed folks.

Ron


----------



## Watson394xp (Nov 2, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!! take up knitting or adapt. I was born lefthanded, using a chainsaw the "right" wasn't that tough.


I'm left handed but $hit there's no way I would cut timber like I do with my left hand period!!! That's the most craziest ass backwards thing I've heard of!! You wantig to get cut an or lose a damn limb


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 2, 2014)

l4ff you got some nerve new guy..........several of us including Randy gave you good advice.........listen or don't but show some respect and stay out of any squable between long time members.


----------



## l4ff (Nov 2, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> l4ff you got some nerve new guy..........several of us including Randy gave you good advice.........listen or don't but show some respect and stay out of any squable between long time members.



I was just looking for some recommendations from lefty chainsaw users, not for getting bashed by some guys wich are not lefty apparently.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 2, 2014)

didn't you read his post? he is left handed. i'm done here.


----------



## paccity (Nov 2, 2014)

randy nut's . HA!. LOL!......


----------



## paccity (Nov 2, 2014)

i'm right handed but i start my saws lefty. nuts lol. he's got them.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 2, 2014)

Ya know he may be a little on the old side, and more then a little scrawny, but I'm pretty sure he could woop my arse...


----------



## bitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

I cut left handed all the time out of necessity and its not with some 50cc hedge clipper! Can't get a good angle on a buck in the slash or a couple of trees growing tight together and I can only get set up to fall left handed. Its really not that hard just keep the sharp part away from yer body. When you said BLADE I knew what was up. 

Randys got nuts of steel by the way. Not the first time they have been mentioned in conversation.


----------



## kentishman (Nov 3, 2014)

I am left handed and have always cut the 'correct' way ie. right hand on the trigger. You just have to. However, I don't really agree that this is 'right handed'. I always think of a chainsaw as a left handed tool as you are holding the main weight of it with your left hand. It's not as if you need any more co-ordination in your right hand just to squeeze the trigger.


----------



## Samlock (Nov 3, 2014)

... Gonna nick your nuts...


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 3, 2014)

every day that passes, my relevancy fades, like an obsolete machine left in the ferns, rust grows through the worn yellow paint.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 3, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> every day that passes, my relevancy fades, like an obsolete machine left in the ferns, rust grows through the worn yellow paint.


nope.........your expeireance is very valuable


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 3, 2014)

a cold rain plays music on my tinhat, blue smoke rolls downhill, a rhythmic noise in my hands reminds me why I'm there


----------



## Gologit (Nov 3, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> every day that passes, my relevancy fades, like an obsolete machine left in the ferns, rust grows through the worn yellow paint.



********. What you know and what you've passed on to others...including me... will live on forever in the memory and the actions of those smart enough to recognize something of true worth.. Screw the ankle-biters...they couldn't make scale on the best day they ever had.
I'd work with you any time. The ankle biters....not ever.

Hey, "somebody" helped put together a really nice...and I mean REALLY NICE... 850 and it was given to me at the NorCal GTG. You wouldn't have any idea who was behind that whole cloak and dagger scheme would you? Somebody that used to run around the Mattole country leaving big marks and various stumps maybe?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 3, 2014)

thats what i been tryin to say....................i think hes being poetic though


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 3, 2014)

The only problem I have today, is who is top of the list, Samlock is out, to far to walk.


Bob, true magic is in the hands who wield it.
I'm glad you have it now, a year and a half in the making, from handles to bar and chain, it came together from all over.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 3, 2014)

l4ff said:


> Randy nuts plz get out of this thread... no one want to hear about what you think.... you're a little nuts but huh, you're the king! No one want to ear your s*hit. I actually learn a lot of good information in this thread regarding lef handed chainsaw uses and i also apreciate the comments of the lefty users.... as mentionned before, i think the only way to get my problem fixed is to use my saw with right hand on the trigger... Never had any problem with my 026 but now, i do.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 3, 2014)

Aaron's idea, the 850 was an interesting choice, a blend of what we expect from McCullochs, without some of the other things we expect of McCullochs.
Kinda funny though, the 850 was the last saw I used before hanging up the corks.
Maybe Aaron will provide some insight.


----------



## spindrift7mm (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey Randy ya gaining any on "THE BOOK" ? Thought maybe the tinkle on the tin hat might be part of it. Ken


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 3, 2014)

The Book is now three, progress is split between them.


----------



## spindrift7mm (Nov 3, 2014)

Cant wait !


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 3, 2014)

spindrift7mm said:


> Cant wait !


+1


----------



## bitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

My face is darkened, sooted. It makes the average nervous. My hands carry the grease and the grime and the blood of the day. Every nick and gouge tells a story. I scratch behind my ear and find another place where the oak dust is hiding. In my hair, nose, balls, boots. It all tells a story of what I did today. A reminder that I carry with me until I can wash it off. The obscene crashing. The ground trembling. The insane rush when I catch death falling out of the corner of my eye. The heartbeat pounding run. Bringing the forest to its knees. The earth groans as my chained wheels churn it up and crush all that was living. 

I've got to go weld something so I can do it all again tomorrow. 

Pretty much sums up my day. Thank you Randy for reminding me. That is why I do it.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 3, 2014)

l4ff said:


> What an idiot??? Try to write letter with your left hand when your right handed,,,, stupid comment



Look buddy. I'm a southpaw, as is my father (who taught me how to use a chainsaw). I run the saw with my right hand on the rear handle and my left on the handlebar. You use the tool as it is built.



RandyMac said:


> I think we will probably read about you bleeding out.



Yep.



l4ff said:


> ???Just looking for some advices Randy Nuts



Take the advice that you've been given................not just the advice that you wanted to hear...



RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!! take up knitting or adapt. I was born lefthanded, using a chainsaw the "right" wasn't that tough.



Yessir.



spindrift7mm said:


> As a lefty myself I've learned to do many things righthanded and unless you've led a sheltered life you have too. In this modern day and age Leftys have many things equal now as fishing reels, bolt action rifles and even golf clubs, but chainsaws are righthanded as are things like drill presses and skill saws. The main difference being chainsaws can not be safely used other wise, so heed the advice given. Righthanded only. The option is likely wheelchair or bleed-out. Good Luck Lefty Ken



Figures you'd be a southpaw Ken. You're in good company.



northmanlogging said:


> Huh, randy's wrong handed... explains everything...




Hey now Northy!



l4ff said:


> Randy nuts plz get out of this thread... no one want to hear about what you think.... you're a little nuts but huh, you're the king! No one want to ear your s*hit. I actually learn a lot of good information in this thread regarding lef handed chainsaw uses and i also apreciate the comments of the lefty users.... as mentionned before, i think the only way to get my problem fixed is to use my saw with right hand on the trigger... Never had any problem with my 026 but now, i do.



Randy's words carry INFINITELY more weight with us than any or your horseshit *ever* will. He's like a brother to me. Don't want to read what he sez?........................then go piss up a rope.....



RandyMac said:


> every day that passes, my relevancy fades, like an obsolete machine left in the ferns, rust grows through the worn yellow paint.





Gologit said:


> ********. What you know and what you've passed on to others...including me... will live on forever in the memory and the actions of those smart enough to recognize something of true worth.. Screw the ankle-biters...they couldn't make scale on the best day they ever had.
> I'd work with you any time. The ankle biters....not ever.



Damn right Bob.



Gologit said:


> Hey, "somebody" helped put together a really nice...and I mean REALLY NICE... 850 and it was given to me at the NorCal GTG. You wouldn't have any idea who was behind that whole cloak and dagger scheme would you? Somebody that used to run around the Mattole country leaving big marks and various stumps maybe?












Glad you like the saw Bob. I thoroughly enjoyed building it for you.



RandyMac said:


> The only problem I have today, is who is top of the list, Samlock is out, to far to walk.
> Bob, true magic is in the hands who wield it.
> I'm glad you have it now, a year and a half in the making, from handles to bar and chain, it came together from all over.





RandyMac said:


> Aaron's idea, the 850 was an interesting choice, a blend of what we expect from McCullochs, without some of the other things we expect of McCullochs.
> Kinda funny though, the 850 was the last saw I used before hanging up the corks.
> Maybe Aaron will provide some insight.



The wheels started turning after the 2012 NorCal GTG, where Bob had looked over my SP-81 and said he liked how it sounded when I was bucking up the big DF we had. You made a few comments regarding Bob 'needing' an 82cc Mac. Started looking for a suitable project saw when the PM-850 popped up. It fit the bill, as it was an old Mac with the right character and sound.........................but with enough 'modern' characteristics so that Bob would be likely to use it. Got it as a good (but DIRTY and tired) engine from a guy here.

Cleaned it up and figured out what was needed. Conspired with you guys and gathered all the bits. Built it with new rings, crank seals, gaskets, impulse hose, intake boot, AV mounts, and other NOS bits that I can't remember offhand. Several guys contributed used and new parts. Think it turned out pretty well. It's the strongest 82cc Mac I've ran so far....


----------



## Gologit (Nov 3, 2014)

Aaron, you guys are sneaky but I sure appreciate it. When all the talk about getting me a Mac died down I figured that was the end of it. I didn't know that you guys were plotting and planning for the last year and a half....but knowing you guys I probably should have known.

I like that saw, too. It just feels _right, _ ya know? Runs strong.

My thanks to all who were involved in the whole project. It won't be a shelf queen.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 3, 2014)

You guys keep all this artsy fartsy poetry crap up and the hippie gurlz will be flocking to the nearest clear cut looking for a ride home...


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 3, 2014)

bitzer said:


> My face is darkened, sooted. It makes the average nervous. My hands carry the grease and the grime and the blood of the day. Every nick and gouge tells a story. I scratch behind my ear and find another place where the oak dust is hiding. In my hair, nose, balls, boots. It all tells a story of what I did today. A reminder that I carry with me until I can wash it off. The obscene crashing. The ground trembling. The insane rush when I catch death falling out of the corner of my eye. The heartbeat pounding run. Bringing the forest to its knees. The earth groans as my chained wheels churn it up and crush all that was living.
> 
> I've got to go weld something so I can do it all again tomorrow.
> 
> Pretty much sums up my day. Thank you Randy for reminding me. That is why I do it.




" To walk up to a huge, silent being, with intent to tear into it's flesh with a ravening machine, a machine that has a mindless hunger, that gnaws with endless teeth, all the while gleefully howling it's bloodlust, I was all too often one with that beast."


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 3, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> You guys keep all this artsy fartsy poetry crap up and the hippie gurlz will be flocking to the nearest clear cut looking for a ride home...



I know you have some of that, let's see it.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 3, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> You guys keep all this artsy fartsy poetry crap up and the hippie gurlz will be flocking to the nearest clear cut looking for a ride home...



If they shave their legs they can play. Otherwise, no.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll need a guitar and a fifth of jameson...


----------



## slowp (Nov 3, 2014)

One fish
Two fish
Red fish
Blue fish...

Dr. Seuss--one of the great poets.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 3, 2014)

slowp said:


> One fish
> Two fish
> Red fish
> Blue fish...
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## bitzer (Nov 4, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> " To walk up to a huge, silent being, with intent to tear into it's flesh with a ravening machine, a machine that has a mindless hunger, that gnaws with endless teeth, all the while gleefully howling it's bloodlust, I was all too often one with that beast."


The first time I read that line I thought about it for days. I thought about it yesterday too.


----------



## twochains (Nov 4, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!! take up knitting or adapt. I was born lefthanded, using a chainsaw the "right" wasn't that tough.



Insurance salesman???


----------



## twochains (Nov 4, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> every day that passes, my relevancy fades, like an obsolete machine left in the ferns, rust grows through the worn yellow paint.



Bullchit...some of us only have guys like you and Gologit to look towards...but what do I know...I'm just a wiener! LMAO!


----------



## paccity (Nov 4, 2014)

i'll switch left on a long buck.


----------



## hseII (Nov 4, 2014)

l4ff said:


> Ok, just take your saw with your right hand with left hand on the trigger... you will see as soon a you finished to clearing little trees your saw will go to your right side...i think this is the problem because the blade come really close to my leg, if you using the saw with right hand on the throttle,left hand on handle, your saw will go left side and you will be protected by the powerhead due to the distance from the blade... ive tested right hand throttle again today during 4 hour clearing and really not comfortable to go that way... How are you lefty operate your saw?



I am 110% Left Handed.

As Left Handed as a Left Handed Cigarette and I learned to use it right handed for chainsaws.

You'd better Too

Learn to use it like you are supposed to, or cut your leg off; it's up to you.

However, that big artery in your right leg will empty your body of blood in a matter of seconds, so go ahead and get some life insurance for your surviving family members while you are at it.


----------



## hseII (Nov 4, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> get an old gear-drive McCulloch, the starter is on the right, the bar is almost dead center of the powerhead, or find a Cox Beaver.



Pix of Said Beaver


----------



## rwoods (Nov 4, 2014)

In my layman's view, switching up in bucking a large diameter (particularly while in the cut) is a totally different animal than regularly operating a saw left-handed. I give myself some relief in bucking the "big" stuff but I don't ordinarily "handle" the saw left handed. As the OP has experienced, left-handed handling puts that chain awful close to your leg. And as noted , it puts other body parts at greater risk as well. Ron


----------



## hseII (Nov 4, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> every day that passes, my relevancy fades, like an obsolete machine left in the ferns, rust grows through the worn yellow paint.



That's the Most Ignorant thing I've heard this week: you even topped the Space Cadet OP.

We are supposed to learn from our elders, and you definitely are one of those: keep being one of those if you don't mind.
I'm Listening


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 4, 2014)

Heath, its a short kinda poem...........most of us took it at face value at first


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 4, 2014)

Randy just needs some young punk to come along, force some oil down his intake, work the crank a back and forth a bit, charge the batteries, and give the starter button a whack. Once the smoke clears and the cursing stops a fresh coat of paint and send him back to the woods.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 4, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Randy just needs some young punk to come along, force some oil down his intake, work the crank a back and forth a bit, charge the batteries, and give the starter button a whack. Once the smoke clears and the cursing stops a fresh coat of paint and send him back to the woods.



I think you're close to the truth. Randy needs to get out and bullbuck a job with a couple of newbies on the ground. You know the kind I mean...guys with more opinions than actual experience. Randy could bring them around. Or send them to town on the first loaded truck dumb enough to give them a ride. That'll get him going again.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 4, 2014)

For the record I'm not offering to work his crank... But I do know where to get pink marking paint


----------



## Gologit (Nov 4, 2014)

paccity said:


> i'll switch left on a long buck.



I've done that. On a ten or fifteen minute buck when one hand goes to sleep you just switch hands. Switching hands is also useful when you have to scratch mosquito bites or swat at bees.


----------



## M.R. (Nov 4, 2014)

Now! Why in the world
Would that set one to a
Thinking, that ...that shaved
Hippy Chicken could of
Had Crabs.

Chick. .flippin auto correct.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't make us lefties feel left out! Actoolaly the lefty make the best woodcutter, he's carrying and cutting with the strongest side of his- her body.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I think you're close to the truth. Randy needs to get out and bullbuck a job with a couple of newbies on the ground. You know the kind I mean...guys with more opinions than actual experience. Randy could bring them around. Or send them to town on the first loaded truck dumb enough to give them a ride. That'll get him going again.


LOL........i'd like to see er hear that.


----------



## twochains (Nov 5, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> For the record I'm not offering to work his crank... But I do know where to get pink marking paint



I'm yer Huckleberry!! LOL! I bet I could get his old wretched heart a pumpin'!!


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 5, 2014)

the motor runs, low on compression, fuel delivery is uneven, slow to start, prone to overheating. Electrical system is prone to overcharging, fusebox has been bypassed, harness has loose connections and lots of splices. Transmission is balky, difficult to engage gears, often gets stuck in low drive, clutch slips on hills. Final drive is worn beyond specs, major repairs are indicated. Brakes have that metal on metal noise, steering has excessive play, alternates between requiring exertion and aimless freewheeling. When machine is operating, there is great deal of noise and smoke, giving the illusion that something is being accomplished.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 5, 2014)

yes, but reliable as hell


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 5, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> the motor runs, low on compression, fuel delivery is uneven, slow to start, prone to overheating. Electrical system is prone to overcharging, fusebox has been bypassed, harness has loose connections and lots of splices. Transmission is balky, difficult to engage gears, often gets stuck in low drive, clutch slips on hills. Final drive is worn beyond specs, major repairs are indicated. Brakes have that metal on metal noise, steering has excessive play, alternates between requiring exertion and aimless freewheeling. When machine is operating, there is great deal of noise and smoke, giving the illusion that something is being accomplished.



Ah yes but there's no leaks, so I'll put em to work...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 5, 2014)

what? loggin equipment ain't spossed to leak? who knew


----------



## bitzer (Nov 6, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> You guys keep all this artsy fartsy poetry crap up and the hippie gurlz will be flocking to the nearest clear cut looking for a ride home...


I didn't figure you'd be so par-ticular Northy! Hell the more of them we bag the less of them we'd have in the future.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 6, 2014)

Where did this thread get moved from? It started out weak and irritating but settled into a good healthy groove.


----------



## Samlock (Nov 6, 2014)

madhatte said:


> Where did this thread get moved from? It started out weak and irritating but settled into a good healthy groove.



Hear, hear, Nathan. Poor Lefty is probably wondering what the hell happened, though.


----------



## spindrift7mm (Nov 6, 2014)

Good to see all the Leftys come outa the closet. The world is a lot easier on leftys now, when I was a kid teachers would tie your left arm to you side to try and cure us. My dad would get so pissed that I couldn't do things RIGHT. Think that's why I'm so bull headed now. But I run saws RIGHT.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 6, 2014)

bitzer said:


> I didn't figure you'd be so par-ticular Northy! Hell the more of them we bag the less of them we'd have in the future.



I married me a hippie gurl, got her setting chokers and splitting fyre wood.

Don't even mind the hairy legs much, this one uses soap... Hel she even makes soap from time to time...


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 16, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I think you're close to the truth. Randy needs to get out and bullbuck a job with a couple of newbies on the ground. You know the kind I mean...guys with more opinions than actual experience. Randy could bring them around. Or send them to town on the first loaded truck dumb enough to give them a ride. That'll get him going again.



Where would you find a kid these days to even try, not many with the right ethic, leftie or not? Randy's just a big meenie and would hurt their feelings. Not sure if you do, but I still remember the first ass chewing I ever saw that had a guy in tears, I liken that chewing boss to Randy in my mind some how. Don't think I would have cried but I sure would not want to have been in that position. Oh, he walked, no rides that morning. Maybe as something in common, they both have iron molecules attached to their testicles. Ha. I will never in my life forget that line from Randy.



Owl


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 16, 2014)

Throughout the years, I have received some monumental ass chewings, delivered by absolute Masters in that field. The best were given out with a calm tone, little or no profanity, with the intent of making you want to do better. The Masters save such ass chewings for those who have exceeded expectations and are expected to excel. they make you feel that you have become a dismal failure and disappointed them beyond measure. One of best was a CDF Ranger named Doyle Metheny. I gave him many rich opportunities, like backing over a fire tool, right in front of his office window, taking a crew to a fire with no foreman, torching two gigantic burn piles in the State Park on a no burn day, falling a Redwood across the Ave of the Giants, the list goes on, you get the idea. I saw him on a weekly basis. First you get the message to go see him, then you cool your heels in the outer office for 15 minutes, while the In-camp Foreman glared at you. Once in Doyle's office, you sat on a low, narrow wooden bench, over a baseboard heater and watched him open his window. He would lean back in his chair, stare at you and say nothing for several minutes, while you stewed on that bench. When he saw you start to sweat, he would lean forward and in a quiet voice ask something like "What in the Devil possessed you?" or the ever popular"Tell me what you were thinking" If you didn't already know, your mind raced trying to figure out what he knew, what he was up to and what minor evil you could cop to. I laugh until my belly is sore now, but let me tell you, at those times, there was nothing to laugh about.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm still young so I'm working on my chewing still... but my favorite for when I catch someone in the act of ****ing up, simply ask almost nonchalantly, Whata ya doing? volume only dictated by surrounding noise... then quietly explain what they did wrong and how to fix it... If they listen they get to stick around, if they argue the point as to why and it sounds reasonable ditto (even if I know it won't work ya can't squash creativity), if they ignore me and continue doing said stupid ****, they walk.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 16, 2014)

I always tell my crews "don't make me have to explain anything to my boss". It usually keeps things at my level, where I have some control over the ass-chewing. If it gets beyond that, it's not for lack of trying.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 16, 2014)

a calm voice..........no i never got that.........nor do i have it. i told dad a while back he shoulda made me a brother........he said it would not done any good..........why? you'd a killed him by now he said lol.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm a large scary lookin dude, I start hollering and screaming at someone they tend to get defensive and then things tend to get violent...


----------



## slowp (Nov 17, 2014)

To keep the male ego intact, I had to, and still do, start a correction with, "You probably already know this, but..." Of course, if it was an imminent threat then the dog voice had to be used with HEY! Allowing the male ego to save face is very important if you are going to work with them.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

i'm not large but aperntly i am scary looking..........i never realized or understood this until recently. so i have really made an effort to try and be more polite and soft spoken.........it helps to break the ice. 
smileing just don't seem natural to me.........


----------



## Gologit (Nov 17, 2014)

slowp said:


> Allowing the male ego to save face is very important if you are going to work with them.



Maybe so. But sometimes that whole ego thing is a guy's ( or gal's) worst enemy.
I don't like to yell at people. I really don't like even having to raise my voice. I'd rather school someone who's done something wrong and let them know the right way to do it. You wind up with better employees that way. When the volume goes up so do the tempers...and the egos. I try but I don't always succeed.
I try to go more by the person's attitude toward what they did wrong than the actual event itself. If they have a "don't give a ****" attitude my reaction will be very different than my reaction to somebody who screwed up because he wasn't trained or just had a brain fart.

But when it comes to yelling at people or chewing them out...and some times there just isn't any other alternative... I'd rather piss them off than pack them out.


----------



## slowp (Nov 17, 2014)

I was referring to a few guys out there, who can get pretty upset if a woman tells them what to do. There are fewer and fewer of those. Plus, most when you have worked with them for a while and know each other, are very easy to work with. But, there have been a few instances, like one youngster who wasn't gonna listen to no %$# woman. He was led aside by the other loggers and saw the light. Funny, or not, it usually is the young guys. But things are getting better, and the older guys will joke about the hierarchy not being any different at work--they are used to obeying wives at home.  We can joke about it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 17, 2014)

Had a job not long ago, needed full clean up, wifey was out nearly everyday helping out, the LO would wander out once in awhile and tell me all about how woman where weak and dumb... then go back inside and smoke some weed and procede to hurt himself...


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 18, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I've done that. On a ten or fifteen minute buck when one hand goes to sleep you just switch hands. Switching hands is also useful when you have to scratch mosquito bites or swat at bees.


or grab your cup of coffee


----------



## l4ff (Nov 28, 2014)

Gologit said:


>



Loll i really don't feel as that. By the way i've switched the chainsaw from left throttle to right throttle since 3 weeks. Not really easy to brake the habbit but it will do with some more times.... Thx again guys


----------



## l4ff (Nov 28, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Look buddy. I'm a southpaw, as is my father (who taught me how to use a chainsaw). I run the saw with my right hand on the rear handle and my left on the handlebar. You use the tool as it is built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is an opinion guy, watch out it can quote post as fast as light....


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 28, 2014)

was thinking on this while running my 260, perhaps the other saw was an outboard clutch therefore providing a little extra cushion of room, either way wrong handing a saw is a good way to get hurt


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 28, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> I'm a large scary lookin dude..


I've spent my whole life this way, it never gets better


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2014)

l4ff said:


> This is an opinion guy, watch out it can quote post as fast as light....



Cull....


----------



## Gologit (Nov 28, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Cull....


Yup.


----------

